
Page View Controller – Open Source Library for iOS - Carl12
https://github.com/Cleveroad/CRPageViewController
======
Carl12
We have released our new open source library.

Description:

CRPageViewController allows defining a page size by setting width and heights
manually. Thus, users will be able to control the placement of pages on the
screens in the way which is more suitable for them.

Hope you will like it!

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

